

Show HN: Taketake Pre-Launch - heymatty

http://taketake.com<p>We are pre-launching taketake.com. Taketake helps you share news of your wants and haves with your friends and the world. Think check-in, but for things instead of places.<p>People can request invitations to taketake, but no invitations are being sent out yet. We will begin to send invites later this month.<p>Would love to hear what you guys think.<p>Competitors:
Blippy, Swipely, Svpply, TheFancy (thingd)
======
stephenou
I think it definitely has potential, at least from my curiosity, I want to
know what my friends want to buy. Though my only concern is the lack of
content at the beginning, we can't really get much information about different
products if not that many people are participating.

By the way, fantastic video. Might to share what you used to create it?

~~~
heymatty
Thanks for the feedback, really. The video was created by
<http://www.epipheostudios.com/>

For the lack of content part we will be launching city by city and will be
showing wants and haves from people living around your area. We are also
working on our taste engine to show you things that we think you are
interested in.

We've built a database of things, we've got about 50,000 things so far. Those
were manually reviewed and curated by our team. So there will be some content
on there that we will suggest you check out upon joining.

------
fezzl
I remember your thread from several months ago in which you were pondering on
whether to launch... after almost a year in development. I must say that your
website looks almost flawless, and the video by Epipheo does a fantastic job
at explaining what Taketake is all about. I would think that Taketake is more
like ShopSocial.ly + Blippy.

By the way, how did the idea come about? I'm asking because we're in social
commerce ourselves and generally interested in developments in the space.

~~~
heymatty
Thanks for the feedback! The idea started back in Fall of 2008 when we bought
the domain name. The original idea was to create a place where people would
give their take - review products they have and had.

The idea spun from our internet marketing efforts at the time. Lots of people
are searching for reviews online and there's so much spam content out there...
we set to find a solution. It's only about a year later that we started to
work full-time on the idea. It was the first time for us to work on a project
like this and made all sorts of mistakes along the way. But we're finally done
and releasing it!

Feel free to email me at matt at taketake, perhaps we can help each other in
the space! Cheers!

------
niico
Clickable link: <http://www.taketake.com>

------
veb
I love the site. Awesome. However, I'd love to be able to understand the
video... please put some captions on it for people who can't hear too well. :)

~~~
heymatty
Good point. You can watch the video on YouTube which has the transcribed
captions, but I'll look into making this better. Thanks for the feedback!
Cheers!

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbMxnQJv2zs>

------
iworkforthem
The "Help us get featured" thing is nicely executed. If I skim through the
text, I would think that this app has been featured in these sites.

~~~
heymatty
It's funny how we thought of it. We felt the footer was a bit empty and
decided to "reserve" that space to show blogs/publications who would talk
about us.

Then when we're about to put the site live and had to remove the
placeholders... it felt strange looking. So we came up with this idea!

------
niico
WOW, gorgeous ui, great idea. Im lovin' it so far!

~~~
heymatty
Cheers, thanks and we're thrilled you love it!

------
imcqueen
this is a great idea. The video on your home page is very well done. One
suggestion would be to play with the copy in your one-line pitch. It doesn't
really explain what your product is, the video nailed it though.

~~~
heymatty
I agree, we've been pulling our hairs out with this one. We plan on split
testing a few and see how it impacts the bounce rate and invitation requests.
Thanks for the feedback!

------
phreanix
Interesting, will there be a special section for product (thing?) reviews?

~~~
heymatty
Yes, each product has its own page with takes, conversations, etc. We've also
partnered up with woot.com so their users can automatically import all the
stuff they bought into taketake.

